#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Downgrade TP-Link firmware WOG212 para firmware original de fábrica (TLWA5210g)

## Shinigami

Boa noite garela,

A um ano atrás comprei cpes da tplink, porém apresentavam vários defeitos, apos tentativas frustadas de manutenção e reconfiguração do aparelho, recorri ao UNDERLINUX, vi muita pessoas passando pelos mesmo problemas e apos procurar um pouco achei a solução, a atualização de frimware para frimware da intelbras wog212, funcionou, porém com a superpopulação de provedores aqui na cidade, a frequência 2.4 ficou saturada, me forçando migrar para 5.8, hoje esses cpes da tplink não me servem, e tenho a intenção de vende-los, porem quero voltar o cpe para o frimware de fabrica, já baixei todos os frimware disponíveis no site da tplink para o modelo tlwa5210g, e em nenhum deles tive exito, recorro mais uma vez a vocês, para saber se alguém passa pela mesma situação, se alguém conseguiu fazer o downgrade do cpe.

----------


## Anderson28

Acho que não e mais possível voltar ele para o firmware original.... Já tentei uma vez tmb e foi sem sucesso, mais vai por mim, esse firmware da intelbras e bem melhor que o da TP-Link.

----------


## xandaoeng

Pessoal, alguém dá notícias de como fazer flash nesses CPEs Macumbas da Intelbrás? Tô com 9 deles aqui, com firmware 1.03 que depois de uma queda de energia acendem os LEDs, resetam normalmente, aceitam ping no 10.0.0.10, mas não me deixam entrar no setup! Mandei pra autorizada e a resposta foi "não damos assistência em equipamentos com firmware de terceiros"... ahn? nunca mudei o firmware delas!
Concluindo:
1-) Assitência Intelbrás é osso... Má vontade é mato!
2-) Se tiver algum apaixonado por essas CPEs, tenho 9 pra servir de peso de papel aqui.
3-) TFTP nelas nem pensar!

Abs

----------


## Shinigami

As minhas acabei vendendo com o frimware da intel mesmo.

----------

